# check out the Wall Street Journal today Best football Coaches of all time



## RipperIII (Mar 11, 2009)

College................Paul "Bear" Bryant
Pro......................Vince Lombardi

Must be so, WSJ has them on the banner





ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 11, 2009)

Coach bryant was a good coach, but there is always somebody better.



> FROM BEAR BRYANT'S BOOK
> 
> Bear personally set the record straight...
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat (Mar 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Coach bryant was a good coach, but there is always somebody better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Coach bryant was a good coach, but there is always somebody better.


HERETIC!!!


topcat said:


>



You hush!

KIFFIN!!!


----------



## topcat (Mar 11, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> HERETIC!!!
> 
> 
> You hush!
> ...


You don't have to turn this into another Kiffin thread.  It's just a matter of time...

Accubon's timing was perfect on that reply though!


----------



## kevina (Mar 11, 2009)

Not only was the BEAR the best coach, but he was also a gentleman. If he were to self proclaim being the best you would be posting about how conceded he was. I think it was great of him to pass on a compliment at a old has beens retirement party

RTR!


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2009)

Bear coached at Bama? I think of him as an A&M man since he proclaimed the Junction Boys as his favorite team.  But that was before he was caught cheating at A&M.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope I didn't ruin the Bear Bryant coaches PARRRRTEEE!!! Yall may continue.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned yet that among being a great football coach that his other accomplishments include being a drunk, a womanizer, and a cheater... Some gentlemen.  That oughta stir 'em up.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 11, 2009)

*Bring on the strippers!*

What? You mean those idiots in NY didn't put Mike Price on that list? Oh the outrage in Tuscaloser!


----------



## topcat (Mar 11, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## kevina (Mar 11, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I hope I didn't ruin the Bear Bryant coaches PARRRRTEEE!!! Yall may continue.



A VOL cannot ruin anything except for maybe a football season. YOU MAY CONTINUE


----------



## kevina (Mar 11, 2009)

Where did CHEEZIT fall on the list?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> What? You mean those idiots in NY didn't put Mike Price on that list? Oh the outrage in Tuscaloser!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2009)

kevina said:


> Where did CHEEZIT fall on the list?



prolly just ahead of Gerry Faust at Notre Dumb!


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2009)

rhbama - I can't tell because the pic isn't big enough but it sure looks like you're drinking Bud and shucking oysters in your avatar... Life is good eh?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Mar 11, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> rhbama - I can't tell because the pic isn't big enough but it sure looks like you're drinking Bud and shucking oysters in your avatar... Life is good eh?



Ah and dont forget to mention the bottle of Hot Sauce.....man that's my kind of party!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 11, 2009)

*Disclaimer: Just kidding*



greene_dawg said:


> rhbama - I can't tell because the pic isn't big enough but it sure looks like you're drinking Bud and shucking oysters in your avatar... Life is good eh?



RH, who's that guy with the mullet standing behind you in your avatar?


----------



## kevina (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought Sleeze was the only Gator there?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> RH, who's that guy with the mullet standing behind you in your avatar?



That would be Tomboy Boots. 
I promised to shuck oysters if Gax and Sleeze brought them, and they did.
lots of women folk came up the hill for an oyster!


----------



## kevina (Mar 11, 2009)

kevina said:


> Where did CHEEZIT fall on the list?





rhbama3 said:


> prolly just ahead of Gerry Faust at Notre Dumb!




Actually I was told he fell behind the Spinach Dip and the Swedish Meatballs.

He is a heck of an appetizer, but not enough there for a main course.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 11, 2009)

Accubond, topcat and The ever affable greene dawg,....you guys are too easy!
...by the way, when was drinking and womanizing considered a bad thing?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> prolly just ahead of Gerry Faust at Notre Dumb!



Or Pepper Rogers at Tech.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Accubond, topcat and The ever affable greene dawg,....you guys are too easy!
> ...by the way, when was drinking and womanizing considered a bad thing?



I didn't say he drank. I said he was a flat out alcoholic drunk. There is a difference. As far as the womanizing. Uh, he was married with kids. I also see you didn't mention the cheating. Face it, your boy was far less than stellar as a person and a cheater as a football coach.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe I missed something but who made the WSJ an expert on football??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Maybe I missed something but who made the WSJ an expert on football??



no one. That's just how far Accubond had to dig to find a college football related article that didn't concern.....
KIFFIN!!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 11, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I didn't say he drank. I said he was a flat out alcoholic drunk. There is a difference. As far as the womanizing. Uh, he was married with kids. I also see you didn't mention the cheating. Face it, your boy was far less than stellar as a person and a cheater as a football coach.





where did he cheat?
He owned the SEC for 20 years...
Greene as in ENVY dawg


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bear Bryant was a loser*



RipperIII said:


> where did he cheat?
> He owned the SEC for 20 years...
> Greene as in ENVY dawg



Considering how many players he bought for Bama and all the liquor stores he kept in business throughout the South (road games) I would tend to agree with your statement since "he owned the SEC". Spend enough money and you can own anything


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 12, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> where did he cheat?
> He owned the SEC for 20 years...
> Greene as in ENVY dawg



I'm mostly yanking your chain but he did get busted at A&M and it kept him out of the cotton bowl and landed the program on probation for two years. That said, chaeting the NCAA was pretty much common place back then, he was just better at it than everybody else.


----------



## kevina (Mar 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Considering how many players he bought for Bama and all the liquor stores he kept in business throughout the South (road games) I would tend to agree with your statement since "he owned the SEC". Spend enough money and you can own anything



I thought he was a Golden Flake and Coke man?


----------



## riprap (Mar 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Where did CHEEZIT fall on the list?


He has lasted longer than some of yalls great coaches.


----------



## kevina (Mar 12, 2009)

riprap said:


> He has lasted longer than some of yalls great coaches.



Please do not tell me you swapped out your Dawg gear for Aweburn gear while you were making a living in Alabama. Say it aint so!


----------



## riprap (Mar 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Please do not tell me you swapped out your Dawg gear for Aweburn gear while you were making a living in Alabama. Say it aint so!


I wasn't making a living, I was losing my sanity.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, one thing for sure, Bear's assistants that became head coaches have more NCAA violations than you can count. Learned at the feet of the master, I would think.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 12, 2009)

sandhillmike said:


> Well, one thing for sure, Bear's assistants that became head coaches have more NCAA violations than you can count. Learned at the feet of the master, I would think.



Mike, maybe it was more a factor of the sheer number of assistants who became Head coaches,...successful head coaches, that a few....2 ?,...went astray

but this is complex thinking,...don't want to tire you out


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 13, 2009)

yep, time for a oldie.




<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vf1-hH9sqXg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vf1-hH9sqXg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 13, 2009)

that's pretty good.
You can always tell the depth of  envy by the amount of time and effort put into the trash talking...


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 13, 2009)

The one that done the Bear in.


----------



## kevina (Mar 13, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The one that done the Bear in.



I do not blame you for reminiscing since your future appears to be so bleak. I betcha that fella cannot believe what is going on at UT now!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 13, 2009)

What was Major's record vs. Bear?


----------



## chadair (Mar 13, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> RH, who's that guy with the mullet standing behind you in your avatar?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> where did he cheat?
> He owned the SEC for 20 years...
> Greene as in ENVY dawg



He was giving swimming schollarships out to football players before Bama even had a pool or swim team.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 13, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> He was giving swimming schollarships out to football players before Bama even had a pool or swim team.




didn't you guys have a little problem with your academics a little while back?...seems like the lady who exposed you just passed away recently...


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

R.i.p.:d


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 15, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> What was Major's record vs. Bear?



What was  Bear's vs. Neyland? We can do this all day. I really hate that Neyland had to miss 5 year's due to war-time. I think if he could have coached the 5 year's he missed he would have increased his win percentage well above the bear.  It wouldn't be the small fraction lead that he has now over the bear.Who know he even could have got a few more NC's.

General Neyland>Bear


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> What was  Bear's vs. Neyland? We can do this all day. I really hate that Neyland had to miss 5 year's due to war-time. I think if he could have coached the 5 year's he missed he would have increased his win percentage well above the bear.  It wouldn't be the small fraction lead that he has now over the bear.Who know he even could have got a few more NC's.
> 
> General Neyland>Bear



correct me if I'm wrong,...but isn't that Majors hoisted up in victory with the tag line ..."the one that done Bear in"???

No knock on "Gen. Neyland",...but outside of Tennessee, and I have lived all over this country, only a very small dedicated few have ever heard of Coach Neyland...that is not the case with Coach Bryant...just saying...

p.s. envy is an ugly color even if it is orange


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> No knock on "Gen. Neyland",...but outside of Tennessee, and I have lived all over this country, only a very small dedicated few have ever heard of Coach Neyland...that is not the case with Coach Bryant...just saying...


5 years in the service is why GENERAL Neyland isn't as known as coach bryant.  Sad, huh?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 15, 2009)

Correct me if I,m wrong.But didn't coach Bryant learn under General Neyland?If Coach Neyland had the same recruiting landscape as the Bear in his era,I personally think the answer to this poll would have been different.Tennessee has always had to venture outside it's borders to find most of it's talent.Kinda hard to find a football player amist a couple million rock chunkin coon hunters.All the reason more for Lane to shut his mouth.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2009)

topcat said:


> 5 years in the service is why GENERAL Neyland isn't as known as coach bryant.  Sad, huh?



how many years, or how many wars were Ted Williams involved in?....You've heard of him?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2009)

Like I said earlier to all you Vols,...no knock on Gen. Neyland just stating fact...he was a little before my time, but from what I've read he was a great Coach.


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> how many years, or how many wars were Ted Williams involved in?....You've heard of him?


Didn't know we were talking baseball?


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2009)

I know it is a stretch for you TopCat...
the implied argument was that because Gen. Neyland took time off from Coaching to do his duty, his numbers weren't as high as they possibly could have been, and therefore his notoriety not as great...
didn't seem to affect Mr. Williams...
and as I recall, we are talking about winning percentages.
How many games did Gen. Neyland Coach vs. Coach Bryant?


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2009)

21 years, 4 NC's, 7 SEC championships

You tell me the Bear's stats, Mr. Alabama.  By the way, I'd never rip The Bear.  Just sayin'...


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2009)

topcat said:


> 21 years, 4 NC's, 7 SEC championships
> 
> You tell me the Bear's stats, Mr. Alabama.  By the way, I'd never rip The Bear.  Just sayin'...



How many total games?

I'll get back to you on the stats
Career highlights
Overall 	323–85–17
Coaching stats
College Football DataWarehouse
Championships
1961/1964/1965/1973/1978/1979 National Championship
1964–65/1971–75/1977–79 Southeastern Conference Championship
1961/1966/1981 Southeastern Conference Co–Championship

Bryant's record in 38 years at Maryland, Kentucky, Texas A&M and Alabama was 323-85-17 (.780). He took 29 teams to bowl games and led 15 to conference championships. In the 1960s and 1970s, no school won more games than Alabama (193-32-5).

"He wasn't just a coach," former USC coach John McKay said. "He was the coach."


----------



## topcat (Mar 15, 2009)

Like I said, the Bear has my utmost respect.  Always will.  

What do you not get about the fact that GENERAL Neyland missed time coaching because he was in the service?  I'm not saying that he would've outdone Bear's impeccable record.  I'm just saying the records are skewed.  

Read Accubon's first post.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2009)

topcat said:


> Like I said, the Bear has my utmost respect.  Always will.
> 
> What do you not get about the fact that GENERAL Neyland missed time coaching because he was in the service?    I'm just saying the records are skewed.
> 
> Read Accubon's first post.



I started this thread just to stir you guys up..(didn't dream it would go this long)
AccuBonds first post has nothing to do with his later post attempting to argue that because Gen. Neyland took off 5 years, his notoriety suffered...maybe, but odds are, the more games you coach, the lower your winning percentage will be,...so who knows?
..."the records are_ skewed?_ meaning they favor Coach Bryant?
I'll ask my question once again (since we are discussing winning_ percentage_ )
How many total games did Gen. Neyland coach?


----------

